# Single 40 year old with Arthritis and high BMI needs help with IVF Info..



## rea4444 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, I’m single 40 and looking at IVF, my BMI is high above 40, which at this moment in time I'm trying to get lower.
I also have arthritis, which means I'm in pain a lot off the time but I’m coping.
My family have told me I'm mad to go for this because off my arthritis and that I have stopped all my tables to do so.

I went to the LWC in Cardiff in 2009 and had a AMH test which was not good, after this, they were not very helpful and put me off, now I've turned 40 and I still think about it, so thought I would go to a different place and see what they say, I was thinking about Cardiff again but this time at the CRGW.

Does anyone know if they are any good, can you go there being single and what BMI can you be to go for IVF does it have to be lower than 30?
How long does it take from first visit to end off treatment?
Also has anyone else done this having arthritis as well.

Thanks and sorry for so many questions.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't help on the arthritis issue. 
re BMI - if you were having NHS treatment they would insist on you lowering your BMI beforehand. 
A reputable IVF clinic should do this as well as, at your current weight, your chances are success are hugely reduced. 
You don't have to be thin to have IVF but as you are very over weight - morbidly obese in BMI terms - it makes much more sense to spend 6 months trying to reduce your weight. 
I know that at 40 you're aware that you're running out of time - but you'll be far more fertile if you drop some weight first.


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Rea

I have sent you a PM.

You can find some useful information on pregnancy and arthritis on Arthritis Research

http://www.arthritisresearchuk.org/arthritis-information/arthritis-and-daily-life/pregnancy-and-arthritis.aspx

And also Arthritis Care

http://www.arthritiscare.org.uk/LivingwithArthritis/Parentingwitharthritis/Conceivingandpregnancy

It sounds as though you are still at an early stage in deciding how you are going to proceed with your treatment. Have you told your doctor about your plans? Your doctor might be able to help you with your meds whilst you are preparing for pregnancy. They can help you manage your pain and also let you know which drugs you can safely take during treatment.

Sorry I can't give you any help with BMI but I would have thought getting 30 or below would help your chances of conceiving as well as helping you with your arthritis.

Good Luck

Sima x

/links


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Rea4444

I think it may be worth you going back to your GP and asking for a fertility MOT as if you were last tested in 2009 for your AMH this may have all changed in the last 3 years.  I actually got a lot of my initial investigations done under my work BUPA cover, or even paying for this privately as then you have a starting point to work from, as you need to rule out thyroid problems, blocked tubes, investigate fibroids etc.

I have heard very good reviews of CRGW and when I was making egg sharing enquiries they were quick to telephone me with lots of information and their costs are reasonable in comparison to London.

I can't comment on your arthritis, but I am overweight with BMI of around 30 and I am trying to lose some as its reduces your chances therefore you will be told to start a diet and try lose 5% of body fat at least.  

I don't want to dishearten you but I think you need to get the results of your current fertility before you look at own egg IVF and even if you go down the donor route (of which you have a good chance of success with) you will still need to lose weight, I wasted a lot of timing trying to get pregnant naturally when I should have gone straight to donor egg.  I am not sure of your NHS entitlement to treatment but you may be too old at 40 to qualify?  However there are lots of international clinics that you can use, but its so expensive you need to give yourself the best chance by losing weigh.  Easier said than done as I am finding it a struggle and most of my weight was gained from taking meds such as clomid and prognova, so i guess your meds might have affected your weight also.

I have never had OE tx but I think it takes around 6 weeks form start to time of transfer, but donor egg is much less evasive and you sync with the donor first, then take meds for 2 weeks to build up your lining and then have the tx.

Best of luck

Passenger x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

I too have a high BMI and wont be having treatment again until this has been drastically reduced, i want ti lose 5 stone. Most private clinics expect a bmi of less than 35 but i went to the ARGC in London which accepted me but it was very very very expensive (£14,500) and we got a bfn. So weight is an issue and not something to be ignored, i am only now realising this. Plus in losing the weight this will dramatically improve your arthritic symptoms. If i we you i would go and see your GP and get a referral to a dietician and a health nurse and see if there is any meds that can help with the weight loss BEFORE any tx. Perhaps give tourself 6 months and re assess from there

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have never been asked about BMI at any private clinic here or abroad, but he NHS funded cycles want it less than 30.  I have had a BMI of less than 30 when I cycled


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nhs is under 30 but ideally 25 xx


----------



## rea4444 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank everyone, for your help.
Ive had my blood tests done, but I'm still waiting on them to come back.
I've also got a date to go to CRGW, this month and will be asking them about the BMI.
Ive lost 8 pounds since my last post, so getting there slowly.
I won't know any more now until I get the tests back and see them.
Also thank you, Sima for the information on pregnancy and arthritis very helpful.


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to come to the thread late Rea.

I've no help with BMI or arthritus but I am with CRGW.  They are fine with me being single but don't have their own sperm bank.  I don't think there is a long wait and I've had very good service from them so far (though I haven't started my cycle yet).

Good luck!


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Rea

http://www.suzieedwardmay.com/

This book looks interesting.

/links


----------

